# TV - Where to Buy?



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Just wondered is now a good time to buy a new tv during Ramadan as I've heard they have sales now. Also any recommendations on where to go - I've seen a couple of stores - Sharaf DG springs to mind, just wondering where to go for a good deal.

Being new to Dubai I thought I'd ask the experienced folks on here ;-)

Thanks


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Just wondered is now a good time to buy a new tv during Ramadan as I've heard they have sales now. Also any recommendations on where to go - I've seen a couple of stores - Sharaf DG springs to mind, just wondering where to go for a good deal.
> 
> Being new to Dubai I thought I'd ask the experienced folks on here ;-)
> 
> Thanks


Unless you are looking for a specific size and model, anytime is a good time as long as there are promotional sales going on. The big players like Sharaf DG, Plug Ins will have larger selection in their showrooms. Price discounts are generally given by the distributors, so you will probably find the same discount across all stores for the same item. The one difference would be in the form of store bonuses like gift vouchers, free stuff, extra points with the purchase. 

My one advice is when you want to buy, see it with your own eyes, ask them for the manual if need be. Don't believe everything they say. I swear a lot of the sales people here are wanna be novelists, making things up as they go


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

as a long time AV geek here in the UK i'll be making a move to Dubai in the next couple of weeks.... once ive done the obvious bits (bank account/ID card/apts/DEWA etc) i'll be looking at tellys and online nosying about souq.com seems to offer some of the better prices, you just need to know what youre looking for...


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi, 

I agree with what earthworm88 wrote.

It would best if you visit the stores by yourself, and see what promotional sales that come with the screen that you're looking for, and then you can compare and choose from where you want to buy.

There are many stores you can visit like E-Max, Sharaf DG, Carrefour, Plug-Ins etc..

I bought a 55inch Samsung screen around a year or so in Ramadan from E-Max at MCC, and I got with it a 3D Blu-ray worth around AED 1,000 player as a gift with the LED Screen.

Just to remind you, if you buy a screen don't forget to buy an HD Receiver, as the picture will be clearer especially on a large screen

So, as I recommend you earlier to visit the shops so that you can look for the best offer.

Good luck.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks all.

Will I need a HD receiver though if the tv is already hd? Isn't cable/satellite here HD like SKY in the UK?


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Will I need a HD receiver though if the tv is already hd? Isn't cable/satellite here HD like SKY in the UK?


To get a better quality picture, you will only need an HD Receiver for the channels especially on a large TV Screen and you'll see the difference. So, you can connect a HDMI Cable from the TV Screen to the HD Receiver. 

You can use a Standard Receiver, but the picture will be in standard definition, and it won't be that clear on a Large TV Screen.

As I used a Standard Receiver for a 55inch Screen, but the picture wasn't that clear. So, I installed an HD Receiver, and the picture quality is so much better now.

Hope this explains it for you.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

we bought our LG tv at Geant in Ibn Battuta mall and got a free blu-ray player with a DVD and a 500 dirham gift voucher which we used to buy some speakers.

like others have mentioned, shop around and do some research ahead of time so you know what you're looking for. most of the staff don't know diddly and will just spout off the same things that you can read on the box!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Lyaliuae said:


> To get a better quality picture, you will only need an HD Receiver for the channels especially on a large TV Screen and you'll see the difference. So, you can connect a HDMI Cable from the TV Screen to the HD Receiver.
> 
> You can use a Standard Receiver, but the picture will be in standard definition, and it won't be that clear on a Large TV Screen.
> 
> ...


i am confused too because we bought an hd tv and we just hooked up our du box with an hdmi cable and we get hd. so what is this receiver you speak of???


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

sammylou said:


> i am confused too because we bought an hd tv and we just hooked up our du box with an hdmi cable and we get hd. so what is this receiver you speak of???


Your Du box is the HD receiver.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Your Du box is the HD receiver.


ah, thank you! i was confused thinking there was some sort of other receiver. since of course you must have the hd du box and subscribe to the hd channels to get hd


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sharaf DG, Carrefour, or even Geant


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Are these Du / Etisalat true 1080i HD Channels? Ignore the ignorance in my question...


----------

